# Bitten by a dog - what should I do?



## leryval (Feb 13, 2018)

Yesterday I got bitten by a dog on a street. The owner said Entschuldigung and quickly walked away. I couldn’t stop or follow them, because I was stunned and my leg got wounded.

I can’t think of anything I had/did that provoked the dog. I was walking normally as usual, didn’t have anything smelly. Of course I did absolutely nothing to the dog or to the owner when I walked through. Just walked nearby on the street. The dog was leashed, but the owner pulled the leash only after the dog bit me.

I heard there’s no need to worry about rabies, but I’ll see a doctor if it gets worse.
Should I make a report? to the police and/or to the Ordnungsamt? How? I'm in Berlin FYI.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Do go to the doctor. It's not just rabies, you can get infections from bacteria in the dog's mouth. It's probably worth reporting to the Ordnungsamt, to have a record of the incident in case something gets worse, and maybe you weren't the first person bitten by this particular dog and they know who it is.

This is all a guess from an occasional resident of Berlin who's never had to deal with the Ordnungsamt, so take my advice for what it's worth.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Definitely go to the doctor - and ask the doctor what you should do. It's possible to get a nasty infection from a dog (or cat) bite, and quite possibly the doctor may be able to stave it off by giving you something or at least making sure the wound is properly cleaned and dressed.

The doctor will also know what the proper protocol is for reporting the incident if that should be done. I know here in France, if someone's dog bites you, then the owner of the dog is responsible for paying for any and all treatment you need for the bite. Not sure how it works in Germany but as Nononymous says, it's important to know if this dog has done similar things without provocation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## leryval (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you, Nononymous and Bevdeforges.
It’s been more than 24 hours now and I’m pretty fine so far. The bruises do hurt but no fever, shiver, headache or vomiting.
I’ll contact my insurance adviser tomorrow and hopefully they’ll make an appointment. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

don 't wait longer, go to the next police station and tell them the story. Even go to a doctor for your own safetyness. Did you make a pict ?
In a few days the situation could be serious...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phlegmon.
Not your insurance agent can help, only a doc.


----------



## leryval (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Tellus, I contacted the insurance adviser so that they can help me find an appropriate doctor and make an appointment. I didn’t plan to stay in Germany for a long term and I don’t have a Hausarzt. That’s why I contacted the insurance company first.

Just sent an email to the local Ordnungsamt. Let’s see how they respond.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

leryval said:


> Thanks Tellus, I contacted the insurance adviser so that they can help me find an appropriate doctor and make an appointment. I didn’t plan to stay in Germany for a long term and I don’t have a Hausarzt. That’s why I contacted the insurance company first.
> 
> Just sent an email to the local Ordnungsamt. Let’s see how they respond.


No need for Hausarzt, because it's an accident. Usually in Germany people in that case go to "Notaufnahme" in hospital. But the longer you wait a "Notfall" will no more accepted.

AFAIK a Berlin Ordnungsamt will not respond because they are overloaded. ( a simple process like getting a passport etc. meanwhile takes more than three weeks )


----------

